
Ask HN: CI/CD on AWS lambda like thing - xstartup
So, I envision a flow similar to using AWS S3 like service for a repository, where we are billed based on storage&#x2F;bandwidth&#x2F;requests.<p>Then we&#x27;ll have a lambda-like service which automatically pulls stuff from a repo, runs tests in the cloud. We set a concurrency limit and service works as is.<p>Is there any company which offers similar flow? I&#x27;ve googled but found Jenkins and stuff like that which are big apps and not smth simple.
======
w8w00rd
The same answer applies here as with your other question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16357653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16357653)
but with some additions, you can use AWS lambda for that with some hacks or
set up your own service, just spin up a docker image and run what you need
doing in that (its what you do with pipelines either way). You can use
githooks if you want functions to be executed at some self-hosted repository
once someone pushes.

------
QuinnyPig
This works if and only if each test or test segment is guaranteed to return
within 300 seconds. For a lot of workflows, that's not doable.

